# Instead of a red neck...



## hibiscusmile (Jan 17, 2008)

:lol: YOU KNOW YOUR TIRED WHEN:

You are in the process of cutting the ooths off of limbs &amp; throwing the left over in the garbage and when you get thru and look at your pile of cut up limbs, thats all you have, cut up limbs!


----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2008)

&lt;_&lt; say what?


----------



## obregon562 (Jan 17, 2008)

:huh: huh? im so tired im not getting your tired joke!


----------



## Mantida (Jan 17, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> :lol: YOU KNOW YOUR TIRED WHEN:You are in the process of cutting the ooths off of limbs &amp; throwing the left over in the garbage and when you get thru and look at your pile of cut up limbs, thats all you have, cut up limbs!


I dont understand what you're trying to say but I think you are indeed tired


----------



## Andrew (Jan 17, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> :lol: YOU KNOW YOUR TIRED WHEN:You are in the process of cutting the ooths off of limbs &amp; throwing the left over in the garbage and when you get thru and look at your pile of cut up limbs, thats all you have, cut up limbs!


Translation:

You are separating ooths from the twigs they were laid on, and then throwing the twigs away. However, when you are finished, you find yourself with a pile of sticks instead of ootheca!

:lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 17, 2008)

:angry: I to tired to explain, thanks Andrew, this was supposed to be a funny thread! I no funny woman  

Yea, I threw the ooths away and then stared blankly at the sticks. ha ha ha


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 17, 2008)

You get the ooth back?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 18, 2008)

:lol: Yea, us country girls always get our man.  ..I mean ooths!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 18, 2008)

ok here's another one,

You know your tired when:

You are washing out the mantis house and you see a mantis swirling around inside the container, and you realize you forgot to take it out! :lol: 

Comeon you guys join in! Or am I the only tired person here? &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Ian (Jan 18, 2008)

It's okay Becky, I thought it was hillarious


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 18, 2008)

ya...... i,m to tired to give answer... zzzzzzz


----------



## agent A (Jun 6, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> ok here's another one,You know your tired when:
> 
> You are washing out the mantis house and you see a mantis swirling around inside the container, and you realize you forgot to take it out! :lol:
> 
> Comeon you guys join in! Or am I the only tired person here? &lt;_&lt;


Are you serious? That really happened?


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 6, 2009)

You know you're tired when you nearly fall asleep. ha ha. 'night.


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2009)

You know you're tired when you fall asleep standing up. Been there and done that.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 6, 2009)

you know your tired when you try to fall asleep and realize you were already sleeping!


----------



## agent A (Jun 7, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> you know your tired when you try to fall asleep and realize you were already sleeping!


He he he! :lol:


----------

